# melonDS 0.9.4 is out!



## mathew77 (Mar 8, 2022)

New Switch version?..


----------



## Smoker1 (Mar 8, 2022)

Any way to create Cheats for DSi?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 8, 2022)

@mathew77

Look at the list above again. It is for Windows, Mac, and Linux. 

Maybe someone else who responsible for it on Switch homebrew will update it too.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 8, 2022)

Excuse me @Arisotura. 

Thanks for the update. I'm glad things are progressing nicely. But I have a suggestion. Maybe possible to have a feature that allows for two separated windows? A good use of this is dual monitor support. (Each window/screen can get it's own monitor in full screen mode) which would be sorta like how the WII U virtual console layout can use a TV (Top screen) and gamepad (Bottom Screen)


----------



## catlover007 (Mar 8, 2022)

mathew77 said:


> New Switch version?..


maybe some time, I'm just too lazy, also my right joy con is currently broken.


----------



## WG481 (Mar 8, 2022)

Emulation is amazing, hands down.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 8, 2022)

Cute logo, glad to see development proceeding


----------



## bowlofspiders (Mar 8, 2022)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Excuse me @Arisotura.
> 
> Thanks for the update. I'm glad things are progressing nicely. But I have a suggestion. Maybe possible to have a feature that allows for two separated windows? A good use of this is dual monitor support. (Each window/screen can get it's own monitor in full screen mode) which would be sorta like how the WII U virtual console layout can use a TV (Top screen) and gamepad (Bottom Screen)


I've always wanted this feature.


----------



## TheTrueDream42 (Mar 8, 2022)

So I've been out of the DS-emulator-for-pc loop for a few years now. What does desmume still have over MelonDS these days? (Disregarding controversy and stuff like that, I already know about those.)


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 8, 2022)

So...what does this offer that DeSmuME doesn't? I don't need to provide BIOS images for that emulator, after all.


----------



## sley (Mar 8, 2022)

AkiraKurusu said:


> So...what does this offer that DeSmuME doesn't? I don't need to provide BIOS images for that emulator, after all.


Less headaches, and an active developer.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 8, 2022)

sley said:


> Less headaches, and an active developer.


Also I don't think Desmume has DSI support. 

Not that Desmume is bad, but I think ever since the last "Stable" is been actively maintained for TAS purposes. So if you do such things like that, is a great tool for it, Lua scripts, debugging and all that. Including have a video /audio recorder which is nice, I would suggest MelonDS to also have that. But since it's basically included in BIZHAWK which is a multipurpose emulator running cores (Example like Retroarch) it can do nearly identical things there including dump video.

In my personal experience, MelonDS performs better than Desmume. I am not sure if If I'm just using the wrong version or maybe the settings. But I know is not my pc.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Mar 8, 2022)

Are there any plans to allow us to rebind the save state hotkeys? I've gotten too used to using F1 through F4 as my save and reload keys without needing to hold Shift, so this will definitely help.


----------



## lokomelo (Mar 8, 2022)

Hybrid screen layout is something that I love on that emulator, glad passionate people keep working on that


----------



## HalfScoper (Mar 8, 2022)

catlover007 said:


> maybe some time, I'm just too lazy, also my right joy con is currently broken.


If it helps I have a broken left joycon and therefore a right, working one that I don't need since I got a new pair.
Since we live in the same country I could send you mine. DM me if you want to.


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Mar 8, 2022)

Awesome to see- the DS is my favorite console, and MelonDS is just utterly fantastic.

Eagerly awaiting that stable co-op!


----------



## Cris1997XX (Mar 8, 2022)

I can't wait to get a Vulkan renderer on MelonDS


----------



## RichardTheKing (Mar 13, 2022)

I'll try this thing out, then, if it's really so good.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 13, 2022)

Thanks for update!



AkiraKurusu said:


> So...what does this offer that DeSmuME doesn't? I don't need to provide BIOS images for that emulator, after all.


WIFI? Wireless? Maybe something else....


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 13, 2022)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Excuse me @Arisotura.
> 
> Thanks for the update. I'm glad things are progressing nicely. But I have a suggestion. Maybe possible to have a feature that allows for two separated windows? A good use of this is dual monitor support. (Each window/screen can get it's own monitor in full screen mode) which would be sorta like how the WII U virtual console layout can use a TV (Top screen) and gamepad (Bottom Screen)


Taken from MelonDS GitHub



> *TODO LIST*
> 
> better DSi emulation
> better OpenGL rendering
> ...



You dream comes true on future version!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 13, 2022)

AsPika2219 said:


> You dream comes true on future version!


 Compatibility with wii. Does that mean real wii or the dolphin emulator?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 15, 2022)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Compatibility with wii. Does that mean real wii or the dolphin emulator?


I don't know....  ask someone at MelonDS forum.


----------



## Arisotura (Mar 15, 2022)

that means making the melonDS codebase endian-safe, so that it could run on big-endian platforms (currently most if not all the code assumes a little-endian platform).

in practice, this is a low-priority item. melonDS _might_ run on the WiiU at acceptable speeds with a specific JIT and other optimizations, but there's no way it's gonna run on the Wii-- that console would pretty much need an emulator written specifically for it, with more optimizations/shortcuts and less focus on accuracy and taking advantage of the Wii's hardware as much as possible.

and outside of the Wii/WiiU, pretty much everything is little-endian these days, so there's little point to this.


----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 15, 2022)

Imagine playing DS games on the Wii... that would have been the dream back then.


----------



## Deleted member 587857 (Mar 19, 2022)

-


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Mar 21, 2022)

HopefulFrog said:


> Is this the best DS emulator out there? Would it allow me to play my DS games that are 3D at a higher resolution than was possible natively?
> 
> Edit: I see that a BIOS dump is needed. Since I was hoping to play DS games I had dumped from my Wii U VC, I guess I can't use melonDS.


MelonDS is capable of running games at much higher resolutions than natively, as long as your hardware can handle it. Makes a big difference on some games.

A BIOS dump is no longer needed for normal DS roms, but I'm presuming that WiiU VC dumps are DSi which still need a BIOS. As per the OP, it seems they're still trying to figure out a way past that limitation. Perhaps in version 1.0?


----------



## Deleted member 587857 (Mar 21, 2022)

-


----------



## Arisotura (Mar 29, 2022)

HopefulFrog said:


> Edit: Maybe they aren't normal DS ROMs. I downloaded MelonDS and tried loading some of my dumped ROMs, and just got a blank white screen.


You still need original BIOS files for encrypted ROMs. VC dumps are encrypted.

I could make melonDS detect these situations, I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 587857 (Mar 29, 2022)

-


----------



## Arisotura (Mar 29, 2022)

melonDS does this, but with the DraStic 'FreeBIOS', which is basically a drop-in BIOS replacement.

DeSmuME's default BIOS is minimalistic, it's just the IRQ handler, and BIOS SWI functions are handled in HLE.

I doubt DeSmuME can handle encrypted ROMs without original BIOS files, unless they directly included the decryption keys in DeSmuME itself. That would work, but it might be problematic from a legal standpoint.


----------



## Deleted member 587857 (Mar 29, 2022)

-


----------



## bqsantanatwo (Mar 30, 2022)

If you use it, reshade will provide an even better experience.


----------



## Arisotura (Mar 30, 2022)

Well... looks like DeSmuME just went and embedded the decryption keys in the emulator.


----------



## Deleted member 587857 (Apr 1, 2022)

-


----------



## CrazyOrbitz (Aug 12, 2022)

catlover007 said:


> maybe some time, I'm just too lazy, also my right joy con is currently broken.


@catlover007 Any updates on a new Switch release since this message?


----------

